# Swift lifestyle 630l creaking step/floor problems



## tommo3 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi..having had a few problems with my swift motorhome inc hab door (still not replaced yet),rotten floors,fuseboards,condensation in roof pod etc . when my 2008 motorhome went to swifts factory for the pod condensation problem to be fixed i was informed that my floor sections needed replacing due to the plywood rotting as the type of ply used was not letting moisture out thus rotting floor sections.this was replaced but ever since it was replaced my step area is creaking and flexing like it never did before. it has now got to the stage where you can see the floor section moving when you climb the steps and it feels unsecure whilst climbing up it.when you are spending close on £50k on a motorhome you should not expect this to happen.have any other owners had this problem and i am hoping swift will respond to this topic.Seems like swift have a lot of really unhappy owners of their vehicles on this forum so i don't think i am asking a lot to have a safe stable step to enter motorhome.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi tommo3. I thought they'd cured the soggy floor issue with earlier models and can't believe they carried on using the same dodgy floor material that traps any moisture inside.

Have you tried posting on their own web forum, Swift Talk, which you can find here?

No wonder you're feeling vexed after so many problems, so hope they all get fixed soon.


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

We have a similar issue in our new to us 2008 Bessacar E495, this is our first extended trip in it since getting it just over a month ago. I noticed an unusal amount of deflection in the step (thought I had overdone it on the BBQ & beer at Silverstone at first!!!) and upon looking under the van whilst my wife stood on it (not as much deflection LOL) the floor bends at the outside edge for a few mm's until it touches the ridge on the aluminium extrusion - this gap to the extrusion seem consistent along the length of the van. Not sure what is causing it, there is very little of the floor after this due to the rear wheel position so its not the best supported part of the van to be hanging the weight of a person from with additonal leverage from the step postiton. On the inside you can see and feel the floor move away from the furniture which is concerning to say the least. Hopefully Swift see these posts and can comment - I am currently in France and I am contemplating buying a removable step to avoid using the electric one. 

I am sure it's not the wet floor issue, it feels dry but I do have an issue with water pouring down behind the rear light pods that I noticed whilst underneath doing some work in a rain shower - the rear floor there seem soggy for about an inch here. Couple this with a faulty waste sensor then I seem to have more issues in 1 month with my new van than I did with my old Swift in 5 years.


----------

